# What are these shelf holders called?



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

They allow the shelves to sit on them, rather than being screwed in. It's very useful if I need the shelf below it have more height for something taller to put on it


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It is a shelf support......that I've never seen. Who is the cabinet maker??

I've built and installed many cabinets with adjustable shelves. Most commonly used are shelf clips. With that style (and any style) you need to use the correct size of 1/4" or 7mm.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Check if this is what you want https://belleandtheyank.ecrater.com/p/18332012/8-3-4-bent-wire-bookcase-invisible-magic


----------



## VeraP (Feb 26, 2020)

Shelf bracket


----------

